# Central New York Retriever Club



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Does the Central New York Retriever Club have a website?


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

*CNY*

Not Yet


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: CNY*



bjlokey said:


> Not Yet


Thanks,

I presume the running order will not be available online.


----------

